# need a price for a hundred people brunch



## burnettia (Aug 27, 2015)

How much should I charge for 100 people for brunch 13 entrees with trimming


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

More info. 100 people with thirteen different entree choices? Is it plated or is it buffet? Are you working yourself? Do you have support staff to pay for? Where is it being held? Your mark up for food cost should be 3 to 3.5 times. Sometimes. Little less with catering because usually you have exact numbers. But in general your food cost + labor cost+ your labor + any other expenses ÷ number of guests will give you your cost per person. Once you have your cost per person it should be about 3 × that per person charge. All dependa on what you can get. Brunch is a tricky one because it could be cheaper items or higher ticket lu ch items. Figure out what your cost is going to be. When i cater my costs are low because i do everything myself and recruit servers who have the day off and pay cash. For a brunch for 100 i would say a good base starting for basics is 10 per person for a basic brunch buffet with coffee tea and juice. If it is plated or is more than a badic buffet you start getting into 15 to 16 per person. Without more specifics thats the best i have. Is this your first catering project?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Chezpopp has it pretty much covered, too many variables and you're asking not even HOW to price, but

what to actually charge. If a client said to me, how much would you charge me...


> for 100 people for brunch 13 entrees with trimming


I would dictate to them, or email them a questionaire before even switching on the calculator.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Another "Professional Caterer"/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol well we're running a special on titles this week....FREE while supplies last!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I will take one professional pastry chef and a few of those sous chefs as well as an owner/operator because they seem to be going fast.
Do they come with a 5 year bumper to bumper under the bus warranty?

Sure as shit I will be in the weeds at some point and need to make sure the thrown under the bus clause goes into effect immediately ( no more than a 2 min window before I strip nekked and run thru someone's Bat Mitzvah )

mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> Sure as shit I will be in the weeds at some point and need to make sure the thrown under the bus clause goes
> 
> into effect immediately ( no more than a 2 min window before I strip nekked and run thru someone's Bat Mitzvah )


First, you been huntin' up them funny Texas Shrooms again and tossin' em in yer stock pot? Cuz that would be

fine.... spechully if'n ya were to throw some out MY way.... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

And second, way'll heck--so long as you have yer c'lection o' titles tucked up somewhere....um...concealed?....

on yer person, no one should even care.


----------

